# I went to the TT preview



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Hello

Today i went to the Holland Audi importer PON Leusden to see the new TT in real live 

First impression: Very cool car with allot off old redesigned shapes and details of the first and second model.
New technologies and a very cool dashboard. Seats are well designed .

Starting prices here in Holland are € 45800,- for a basic model with 2.0 TFSI (230bhp)
In November 2014 they will deliver the first models
In April 2015 they will expect the convertible version.

The price of the car below is €76380. (almost all options)
Some impressions of today:


















Hope you like it


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

peter139 said:


> Hello
> 
> Today i went to the Holland Audi importer PON Leusden to see the new TT in real live
> 
> ...


Very nice and thanks!

Do you know if that color is nano silver?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Yes, but not at $93,000 US*

I'd rather buy a low mileage used R8.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I'd rather buy a low mileage used R8.


It won't be 90,000 in the US.....prices are expected to be only slightly higher than current Mk II cars.....I'd be a nicely equipped TTS will be 56,000 and TT will be about 44,000.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

peter139 said:


> Hello
> 
> Today i went to the Holland Audi importer PON Leusden to see the new TT in real live


I got a invitation for that, did not went, don't like the new TT at all.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Color is ''Floretsilver metallic''

I didn't like the car the first time i saw it in press, but after yesterday my mind changed. I love it, if you take place behind the steering wheel it feels right good.
They put so much new cool electronics in the car which people don't see at the first time, like magnetic ride, lane assistant led headlights etc.

The chassis is made off steel and all other stuff is made of aluminium. The outer shell off the body is all aluminium.
A short video of the testing http://youtu.be/H6118aPhilA


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I'd rather buy a low mileage used R8.


Every time I get close to really considering an R8 for a next car I get brought back down to earth by the potential operating costs. 295 section rear tires and 14 qts of oil and who knows what else.Plus the good ones are still running around $90k.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Which is why I said I'd rather get an R8 than a $93K TT*



JohnLZ7W said:


> the good ones are still running around $90k.


.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I had heard the same but the UK reviews have me very worried*



GaBoYnFla said:


> prices are expected to be only slightly higher than current Mk II cars.....I'd be a nicely equipped TTS will be 56,000 and TT will be about 44,000.


One UK review stated that the base Mk 3 is 5000 Pounds more expensive that the outgoing base Mk 2. I know that includes 20% VAT, and Europe prices don't necessarily track to the US prices, but I'm now expecting a much bigger increase than "slightly". The TT is already a tough sell in the US and a big price increase won't help.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> One UK review stated that the base Mk 3 is 5000 Pounds more expensive that the outgoing base Mk 2. I know that includes 20% VAT, and Europe prices don't necessarily track to the US prices, but I'm now expecting a much bigger increase than "slightly". The TT is already a tough sell in the US and a big price increase won't help.




...which is exactly why they will not jack-up the price in the US.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

311-in-337 said:


> ...which is exactly why they will not jack-up the price in the US.


Audi Canada PR has apparently told testers at the introduction in Spain that the prices for Canada will be inline with or similar to the existing model.
I am hoping this is true. If it is true I am thinking a TTS is in my future, but a loaded TT S Line quattro would probably be fine.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> .


Again, the TT wont cost $90k. You can't just throw the values into a currency converter. The only way that makes sense is if you fly to Holland and buy a TT as an American.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

Can_quattro said:


> Audi Canada PR has apparently told testers at the introduction in Spain that the prices for Canada will be inline with or similar to the existing model.
> I am hoping this is true. If it is true I am thinking a TTS is in my future, but a loaded TT S Line quattro would probably be fine.



TTS, or loaded TT S-Line Quattro is my game plan as well. :thumbup: 

Hopefully the TTS will start around $48-49k


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*What are you reading?*



jsausley said:


> Again, the TT wont cost $90k. You can't just throw the values into a currency converter. The only way that makes sense is if you fly to Holland and buy a TT as an American.


I am completely aware that Europe prices do not correlate to US prices for many reasons and have posted this on other threads. However, a major price diference from one year to the next, as reported by one of the UK articles, might be a reason for concern. Don't know where you got the $90K figure. It certainly was not in any of my posts.

My dealer contacts say that the Mk 3 will be withing a few $K of the comparable outgoing Nk 2 but no one has any hard information on US pricing.


----------



## bwa-msn (Aug 4, 2009)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I am completely aware that Europe prices do not correlate to US prices for many reasons and have posted this on other threads. However, a major price diference from one year to the next, as reported by one of the UK articles, might be a reason for concern. Don't know where you got the $90K figure. It certainly was not in any of my posts.
> 
> My dealer contacts say that the Mk 3 will be withing a few $K of the comparable outgoing Nk 2 but no one has any hard information on US pricing.


I think your posting technique is the issue here. Look at your posts. You have stuff typed in the title section for some odd reason. And that's where the $90k comes from. It wasn't jsut made up by the person that responded to you. It was literally in the title of YOUR post.


----------



## struTTer (Mar 7, 2007)

The current TTS starts at $48,700 on audiusa.com and with the only option I would take (navigation) it is still only $51k. I'm sure there will be an increase in price, there always is. However, I think it will small, $500 or about. 

What I'm very confident that Audi will do is remove some features that should be standard on a $40k car and then charge the typical Audi price to add back in heated seats, parking sensors, etc. They'll probably even offer the $5k B&O package or tie up the LED headlights with other "safety" crap that nobody wants but will pay just to get the LED's. They also tie everything else up into the "entertainment" center so to enjoy full functionality there really isn't a choice but to get the $2,500 navigation package.

So... The base price probably won't change much, but with options added it will most likely cost a couple grand more that today's car.


----------

